# How far along were you when you told your parents?



## Ayannaplus1

I am not planning on telling my mom until after my first appt I will be about 8 weeks when did you guys break the news to your parents?


----------



## samisshort

I told my mom about two weeks after I found out I was pregnant, so I think I was around 8 weeks pregnant. :flower:


----------



## Miss_Quirky

Well we found out when they thought I was about 8 weeks along and I waited until we decided what we were gonna do to tell them. At my 11 week scan they told me I was 9 weeks not 11 :haha:


----------



## X__Kimberly

my mom was the one that got me the test so she found out right away
i was only 3 weeks pregnant:)) doctor was surprised i found out that early!


----------



## megrenade

I told my parents when I found out, when I was around 8 weeks.


----------



## ChesMik4eva

8 weeks. I wanted to wait longer but she was trying to take me clothes shopping and I knew there was no point because it wouldn't fit in a few weeks anyway!


----------



## babymomma37

When i was 4 weeks.

As soon as i seen the positive pregnancy test i called her crying cause i was scared. She came and picked me and my boyfriend (now husband) up and we went swimming and i asked her all the embarrasing questions about pregnancy.

She took it well but never really got involved untill i went into preterm labour at 25 weeks, that scared her soooo bad and now she takes me to almost all of the appointments :)


----------



## we can't wait

I found out I was pregnant at 4+5. I told my mom when I was 7 weeks, but didn't tell my dad until 15 weeks.


----------



## TabbyCakes

I told my dad at 10 weeks and boyfriend old his at 13


----------



## Kaisma

After my 12 week scan. OH told his parents around 16 weeks.


----------



## clogsy90

with first i told them the day after i found out so ws 5 weeks, with this one me and oh decided we werent telling anyone til had first scan, but with my mixed emotions i told my mum couple day after finding out so i was 4 weeks, but we didnt tell his mum til 10 weeks only cos my mum said it wasnt fair her knowing and not his (he still doesnt know my mum knew so early lol)


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

8.5 weeks :)

Wanted to wait til miscarriage chance lowered ever so slightly. 
Come to find out my mom already knew and was waiting for me to tell her. -__-


----------



## Jennaxo

4 weeks, the days after I found out, me and my mum are so close that's its something I couldn't keep from her. OH didn't tell his parents for quite a while after!


----------



## MumToBe2012

About a week after I found out and I was about 6/7 weeks along.


----------



## haylz9

I told my mum as soon as I found out which was just over 4 weeks. I was to scared to tell my dad, so my mum told him for me.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I told them a few days after i found out.. At 4 weeks..
I had to call them cause they were on holiday x


----------



## beanzz

I told my mum the day I found out at 4/5 weeks. She told my dad when I was about 12 weeks :)


----------



## snowfia

I told them a couple of days after I found out and I was about 6 and a half weeks.


----------



## Abby_

I told them at 5 weeks, 2 days after the doctor confirmed it.


----------



## ChiiBaby

I told my mum the day i found out, she was in the same house as me at the time haha so i didnt get a choice  xx

I was about 6 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## tryin4baby

my mum was there when i took the tests so she knew as soon as i did which was around 4 weeks, my dad, brother and sister found out that day too. i told my grandparents when i was about 5-6 weeks i think then FOB told his parents when i was 7 weeks which was when i told all my friends too.


----------



## blamesydney

Well, I found out around 5 weeks, and FOB immediately told his dad, whom accidentaly let it slip to his mum that night, whom got mad the next day and drove to my house to inform my parents. So I personally never told them, but they were informed around 5/6 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## xxchloexx

We found out when i was like 3-4 weeks.. I told my mam 2 days later , had to ring her cause we were in Aus at the time.. She told my dad for me the same day. It was alot easier telling them over the phone halfway across the world ha if I had to tell them face to face I dont no how they would have reacted.


----------



## lil_mama_415

when i found out at 5 weeks


----------



## x__amour

About 4 weeks.


----------



## Ayannaplus1

I'm guessing 8 weeks is ok then I'm really nervous of what her reaction will be, it makes me quesy thinking of telling her.


----------



## trinaestella

4 weeks:flower:


----------



## bumpyjo

i found out at 5 weeks by doing 2 tests and handed my mum the positive tests she was really happy and supportive as was the rest of my family. my little boy is 5 weeks old now and evreyone loves him too bits


----------



## bumpyjo

Ayannaplus1 said:


> I'm guessing 8 weeks is ok then I'm really nervous of what her reaction will be, it makes me quesy thinking of telling her.

id just tell her and get it over with the longer you leave it the harder it will be. or get a friend to tell her or write a letter or do what i did and leave the tests out for her to see lol x


----------



## mixedbeautyx

bumpyjo said:


> Ayannaplus1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm guessing 8 weeks is ok then I'm really nervous of what her reaction will be, it makes me quesy thinking of telling her.
> 
> id just tell her and get it over with the longer you leave it the harder it will be. or get a friend to tell her or write a letter or do what i did and leave the tests out for her to see lol xClick to expand...

Dont get a friend to tell her, thats a bad idea. Just tell her when your ready..sooner than later. I dont plan to tell my parents till 12ish weeks not because im afraid just want to be safe this baby is going to be sticky. So far so good :)

Goodluck.


----------



## x0xo.xo

I was about 19 weeks :flower:


----------



## Green373

i didn't tell my mom until i was 12 weeks and with my dad 13 weeks.


----------



## loveme_x

19 weeks :\


----------



## BrytniJo

I didn't tell my mom until I was about 9 weeks. I didn't have her tell my dad until almost a month later, and the rest of my family found out gradually after that.


----------



## Xjssc

I told my mum around week 6, and my dad about a week later. I wanted to leave it longer at the time, as I was too terrified.


----------



## Samanth

Me and my Mum have a great relationship, I told her the day I found out


----------



## octosquishy

I told my mum the day after I found out (It would have been as soon as if she wouldn't've been out) and my dad a few hours later, but for me it was a little easier, my then-fiance (now husband) was a live-in boyfriend, and my dad had strong hunches that I was expecting, so it was ... expected lol.


----------



## Mickey1994

I told my mom at about 9 weeks and my dad at almost 12 weeks.


----------



## karaclarke93

i had 5 positive pregnancy tests, went to the doctor where they confirmed it and i told my mam that day,
i was 9 wks x


----------



## MUM0FTW0

My first time when I was 14 I peed on the stick and walked out of the room and gave it to my mom,this time I told my mom right away and she was thrilled,surprisingly :thumbup:


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Im not sure ... I think 9 weeks ? A couple days after I found out ..


----------

